# Driving with plow attached



## dontknowmuch (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you drive any distance with the plow on? I have a half ton avalache with a Boss 7"6" staright blade. I was wondering if it is stressful on the front end. Or is it OK to drive 75 miles or so? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeh you can do it, it'd be same as plowing for 75 miles. Just watch your speed on the highway, and keep the plow as low as you can so it doesnt restrict airflor over the radiator.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

It's probably worth the few minutes to remove the plow. Unless you're going to plow at your destination, it'll be a big anchor in the mileage department. Besides, if you're in heavy traffic it's another thing someone else can hit.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 2002 ram 1500 with 7'6" boss straight blade, only had it on the truck once, but the only problem I had was driving on the highway with the blade up high the truck started getting hot and my farthest account is 45miles away.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

heavyiron;720673 said:


> It's probably worth the few minutes to remove the plow. Unless you're going to plow at your destination, it'll be a big anchor in the mileage department. Besides, if you're in heavy traffic it's another thing someone else can hit.


Agreed. While you can, it'll put more wear and tear on the drivetrain and suspension, plus the mileage will suck.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

You can do it but like said alreadly mileage will be hurtin' Just keep an eye on the temp. gauge as the truck will get hot quicker. I often drive 30 miles with plow about half up raising to take turns and at railroad crossings to avoid hitting the ground


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 18, 2009)

So my main concern is the temp gauge right. If it goes high just pull over and wait for it to cool? No other big worries with the suspension or anything?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

your suspension willbe fine. just keep an eye on the temp


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

bigmac1276;720678 said:


> I have a 2002 ram 1500 with 7'6" boss straight blade, only had it on the truck once, but the only problem I had was driving on the highway with the blade up high the truck started getting hot and my farthest account is 45miles away.


45 miles away. how long does it take to get there during a storm. They must pay you pretty good to travel 45 miles?


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

My philosophy has always been if its not going to be used take it off asap.Can create more problems than the time to take it off.Plus I hate driving with it on.Feels like I'm in Cadillac as soon as it comes offprsport.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

dontknowmuch;720801 said:


> So my main concern is the temp gauge right. If it goes high just pull over and wait for it to cool? No other big worries with the suspension or anything?


If your driving it everyday with it on you will wear suspension/steering down faster than if you had plow off. Once in a while you will be fine. I never have to pull over just lower plow traveling 70-85mph watch the guage if she's hot lower plow to get air flowing again. Yes, I know you're not to drive that fast with plow on so let's say I'm a professional driver on a closed course.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 18, 2009)

Love your dog and thanks for the info, it will only be on for that long of a trip 3 or 4 times a winter. I'll watch the temp gauge


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Burkartsplow;720831 said:


> 45 miles away. how long does it take to get there during a storm. They must pay you pretty good to travel 45 miles?


Yeah. I'd like to know that too. And is that one way or round trip? Details.....


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

heavyiron;720673 said:


> It's probably worth the few minutes to remove the plow. Unless you're going to plow at your destination, it'll be a big anchor in the mileage department. Besides, if you're in heavy traffic it's another thing someone else can hit.


Or it could be a nice defensive device......

But I would say, the best interest in you vehicle would be to take it off.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

dontknowmuch;720649 said:


> Can you drive any distance with the plow on? I have a half ton avalache with a Boss 7"6" staright blade. I was wondering if it is stressful on the front end. Or is it OK to drive 75 miles or so? Thanks for the help.


you're good road worthy wise too because as long as the plow is 9' or narrower, you're legal


----------



## te snow (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know how it is in your area but hear in Illinois you have to e careful when on the highway especially not to let your plow hit the road. I went through a toll booth once and the attendant told me to watch the plow height because the state police will ticket you if the plow touches the roadway. Only if they see you of coarse.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I put my plow on in anticipation for a storm only...or to wash the hell out of it.

I take the plow off when not in use.

Why put the extra strain on your truck when not needed?

By the way...transporting the plow is harder on the truck than normal plowing conditions.

I too have to travel quite a distance to go plow..So anytime the plow is not going to be in use...it's in my garage.

But make sure in transport of that distance to either drop the plow real low, or to angle the blade so that air flow is not resrticted to your engine.

Get a trans temp gauge.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I leave my plows on almost all the time. Well the Boss Vplow will never come off all winter, no need. The 810, I often do 100mile round trips with it on, and stays on most of the time around town. I only really take it off when there is no snow in the forecast for at least 3-4 days, even then is iffy. Now if its no snow for a week... then I drop it.

I like it on. I find its great advertising.


----------

